# New Guy Wanting to Try Bear Hunting



## albridges (Oct 20, 2009)

I have never been but have always wanted to. Where in the Southern Zone would be a good place to start?


----------



## albridges (Oct 21, 2009)

I guess no love for people trying to get into a sport?

Any help will do


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 21, 2009)

I can't help you with the southern zone. sorry.


----------



## albridges (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank You for replying


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 21, 2009)

I have no idea either...Sorry. 
I would find food sources though.


----------



## EasyRhino (Oct 23, 2009)

no real population down south except along the Ocmulgee River and in Okeefenokee.  There are some here and there.  there was a rumor of a guy that had one coming to feed on dog food each night in Terrell county.  also there was one in a tree at the cracker barrell in tift county a while back.


----------



## DavidinFL (Oct 23, 2009)

Ditto EasyRhino. The last I heard there was a hunting season for Bear in the Okeefenokee. I have not checked recently.


----------



## RLFaler (Nov 5, 2009)

Im interested also. Anything in Jackson?Lamar county? How about Hancock/Baldwin?  Or the ATL Zoo?


----------



## Busters Dad (Dec 7, 2009)

You can hunt bear on the Air Force base in Warner Robbins down in the swamp on the Ocmulgie.  My son was in the AF at Warner Robbins and hunted deer there and saw  bears, but you need a permit and it's shotgun only.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 7, 2009)

You are welcome to join us here... 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=452211

Ron


----------



## poolecw (Dec 9, 2009)

Busters Dad said:


> You can hunt bear on the Air Force base in Warner Robbins down in the swamp on the Ocmulgie.  My son was in the AF at Warner Robbins and hunted deer there and saw  bears, but you need a permit and it's shotgun only.



What he said....

A coon hunting buddy of mine lives in Warner Robbins and he just sent me a picture of a coon feeder that was destroyed by a bear.


----------



## BBond (Dec 9, 2009)

There is no bear hunting allowed on the base.  
Check the base's regs:
http://www.robinsservices.com/NEWWEB/fitnessandrecreation/outdoorrecreation/hunting.htm

Currently the only season in central GA for bears is the 1 day bear hunt on Ocmulgee WMA that was on Oct 24th this year and should be Oct 23rd next year (2010).


----------



## sclark88 (Dec 12, 2009)

I hunt with a friend in Bleckley County about 5 miles from Ocmulgee WMA, We have trail camera pics of bears shaking feeders for more food.


----------



## guttenmorgan (Dec 15, 2009)

I've seen bear in Clinch Co. and have heard of them a good bit around the Fargo area. I think anywhere near the swamp should be good, probably a few in Charlton Co. too. Not too many to the West of Clinch though.


----------



## olhippie (Dec 15, 2009)

...I really don't know the southern area well, but know that just along the northern border of the Okefenokee a couple of BIG bear were taken a couple years back. One was, and may still be, the state record by weight, 577 lbs. I think it was.A teen aged lad took it, eclipsing the record bear taken just a few days earlier in the same area!


----------

